# Bottling my first batch!



## BikerShannon (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going to bottle my first kit this weekend. Its an RJ Spagnols Pinot Grigio, I can't wait! I peek at it everyday before and after work. Its so clear I can see my kitchen through it.




I will have 2 more in 3 weeks, VR Riesling and VR Zinfandel. Now I just need to figure out what I want to do next!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats on the 1st batch, Nothing better then looking at a clear white wine. it feels like such an accomplishment!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 20, 2009)

We want pictures of your fun filled bottle filling weekend.....


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 20, 2009)

I will try! I'm not so good with the camera. I will get my son to help though. I've learned that if its electronic, let the 10 year old do it.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats...What music will you have playing? And yes..we want pictures !!


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 21, 2009)

Bikershannon, isn't that a great feeling to bottle your first wine?? Guess what, when you bottle the others in the future, it feels pretty much the same way!!!


----------



## K&GB (Feb 21, 2009)

WTG Biker! Congrats.



Can't wait to see the finished product. Put that ten-year-old to work!


----------



## vcasey (Feb 21, 2009)

BikerShannon said:


> I will try! I'm not so good with the camera. I will get my son to help though. I've learned that if its electronic, let the 10 year old do it.



Isn't that the truth! Was this the Grand Cru 10L kit? I think that was the 2nd wine I made. Sure wish I had put some away!
VPC


----------



## Joanie (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your first bottling! When I first started making I was told that it's required that you drink wine whenever you do any wine work. Bottling is definitely wine work! =)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about calling in sick to work so I can get my bottles ready...and now that Waldo mentioned it, a playlist. I've been listening to David Bowie alot lately. 
vcasey, its the Vino del Vida kit. It smells really good!
I will post pictures!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

So Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars will be playing?


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 21, 2009)

Heck ya! So far its David Bowie, Tori Amos, Blue October, Muse, James Blunt and the Beatles. There is music playing ion our house almost 24/7. My husband is a recording engineer, so its always something different. I love it when he is working on orchestral pieces the most.


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 21, 2009)

I took this with my phone so it isn't great. Do you think its clear enough?!?!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

Why are you taking pictures of a carboy full of filtered water?



Great job!


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Wade! There will be more pictures tomorrow! They may be a little blurry though...I"m planning on sampling some wine while I bottle....


----------



## Waldo (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks mighty fine BikerShannon..


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 22, 2009)

Its done! It didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would. It tastes really good, too. I forgot to write down the SG when I started it, but it was .993 today.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2009)

What a great accomplishment, now you need to start thinking about wine racks cause youre hooked and will eventually need a room like this!


----------



## BikerShannon (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm jealous.




My husband is trying to learn how to make them for me. I don't know if he realized until today that we will have 90 ish bottles of wine....


----------

